# Custom subwoofer box, I need one!



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Hey, I need someone to make me a custom box for my spare wheel well. I am looking at putting 2 10's in it and can't make boxes myself. Please help!


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Good god....do you know how to cut wood into rectangles and squares? Then 2 circles for ur subs? then nail em together


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

DUDE PrOxLaMuS©,

Its not just that easy, its taking me a long time to make a *quality* box. If you dont make your box right, its gonna sound like shit. And he was asking about the Spare tire well. Thats a lot of custom work, not just "cutting rectangles". Plus, you dont really use nails, as they would probably just pop out with some heavy bass, goes to show what you know. You need to grow up man.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

OOOOH  Dissed


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes, like Psch91 said, a high-quality box takes major time. Calculating the proper dimensions is enough trouble in itself. The box should be MDF, preferably .5" or thicker (I used .75") and sealed with Bondo or fiberglass resin. For a spare-tire box, you're looking at 1" fiberglass and an MDF top. And it should be screwed and glued together, not nailed. I can see why Mirrortints would like someone else to build him a box.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *Good god....do you know how to cut wood into rectangles and squares? Then 2 circles for ur subs? then nail em together *


I see your boxes a lot, the wonder what that stupid buzz is, or why on one side of the box the sub they put in keeps blowing, they tell me "nah this is a competition box". It's ridiculas. I'm a fan of 3/4 inch MDF, i think 1/2 inch will flex too much, dependent on what your trying to run really, I actually came up with a good design for my spare tire area, but i have two RF 12" HE2s and both require seperate air space and about 1.25 cubic feet of air confined for each to be at their peak. So it's not really for me, although some subs are built for smaller air space requirements like .88 or so. I'd really do some research into it. I don't have a scanner so I can't scan it in to show you the design but it involves a good amount of fiberglass and MDF.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Damn.. Im sorry about that.. I was realyl irratated and pissed off when I wrote that.

I am only 16...and I built a box with 3/4' wood and carpeted it...and I also put in a plexiglass viewing corner..with black lights inside... looks tight.

But anyway... I never realized that the shape, size, and materials used affect the sound, untill I built the box.

What I said...was just tryn to state the horrible basics I knew.

When he said he needed a custom box.... I dont think anyone knew how to help him...did he need someone to builds it for him, or a place to recomend.

If so .. I strongly recomend Car Toys... they can do anything you ask basically. Had a friend have them cut holes into the cusioning in the back of his truck right into the seats... no one can sit on em..... but it looks and sounds kinda tight...dont need dynomat.

I would like to apoligize however.. I didnt want to be an ass.......


Need more help just ask sorry bout that.
Want pics of my box...show ya next week


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

damnit.. i give up.... he asked for someone to built it for him..or help jeesh... sorry man...


God I AM AN ASS


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL, don't worry about it man, we all have our bad days  . I'd like to see some pics of your install - I'm getting ideas to help a friend of mine with his show install, so I need all the input I can get. Send a few shots if you like to [email protected] !


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

i wasn't really trying to get on you, but if you understood how hardcore i am about sound you wouldn't say exactly what I had. The scary part is, I work with guys, ten times as bad as me. Shutter right about now


----------

